# Heads up on the South Platte



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Glad somebody else is getting on the SP town run somewhere besides Union and 20th -Trestle.Some fun rapids and rowdy playspots scattered thru town if you put up with some flat.We tossed a cooler we found in the eddy into the far left side of Dead Dog (water company) it got typewritered over to the corner you are talking about,turned the corner and got worked around the corner but eventually broke free..it is a funky drop with falls coming in on the left and wants to push towards that rock with pillow at bottom of chute...did your kayaker probe the surf right side of Public Service or surf left side at Zuni? Florida is playable at this flow...normal holes blown out but stuff on sides is in big time on several rapids...


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Cool.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah Andy ,where the Zuni dam was is some little drop that looked like nothing at low water .It has been there a couple years .I did not even realize it had replaced the dam,thought dam was further down.It is now a wave in the middle that looked playable if you knew it was there and dropped in ,or troths on the sides that had eddy service ,the one on surf left looked pretty sticky.In a raft/cat it would just be a small fun wave.


----------



## Rich (Sep 14, 2006)

Just noticed, the South Platte is 4,600 cfs thru Denver this morning.
It was a great ride at 2,900 on Sunday, wish I did not have to work today.

With the water up the cables/wires in the water below 20th St (Trestle?) could be a real problem. 
If I go back I will take wire cutters.

Cayo, I found a lot of surfing for the 12' cat. Especially just below Florida, at the old power plant (Zuni?) and at Confluence park. But also at all sorts of random places where I was not expecting anything. And at these flows the flats went pretty quick.

Does anyone know any closer brewpubs on this stretch other than the Denver Beer Co (one block) and Strange Brewery (two blocks)? I get thirsty when boating!


----------



## HappyMike (May 15, 2009)

*I want to urban kayak*

Haven't played in Denver yet. I'm thinking today would be rad. Anyone want to take a denver newbie down the platte? I'm not a newbie in my play boat and can hang but would love to join persons whom know where to holes/waves are to stick my face in. Heard REI over 3k can be joyous. 
970.343.9907


----------



## mattoak (Apr 29, 2013)

Saint Patrick's Brewing Company - 1 block, @ Bowles Ave

Boggy Draw Brewery - 2 to 3 blocks, @ 285

Chain Reaction - about 2 blocks from the river just north of Mississippi. 

Wits End - about 3-4 blocks from rio, just south of 6th Ave.


----------



## cayo 2 (Apr 20, 2007)

Valverde Yacht Club....no wait that was condemned and torn down and wasn't a brew pub..SOBO is only about 2or 3 blocks away near Mississippi ... don't think leaving gear unattended around there is a good idea..Paper Tiger ,watch your boat and strippers,it's called something else now....



Happy Mike, if you have to go alone, Union and Confluence to Trestle are the most concentrated and generally the best areas.....on call today and slammed when it gets nice ..don' t know about 4,600 ..could be more intense or wash stuff out ,probably both in spots..Union and downtown are definitely the best places to find other boaters there,probably more in the evening...


----------



## Juan De Confluence (Apr 22, 2005)

*Many paddlers heading out.*

There are a number of groups heading out today.

We had a morning session already and many shop folks are heading out again this afternoon. Drop by Confluence Kayaks to say hello or join a group, or just surf 16th st till others show up.

Happy surfing.

If you do not know the run at Very High water, there are significant hazards in many of these drops, and the marker rocks are buried. The Dam/ chute at approx 4th ave is a notably harder drop with a big sticky hole in it.

be safe, and have fun

juan


----------

